# McCulloch blower/vac engine



## Bidwin (May 4, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the make and/or model number and displacement of the engine in my McCulloch Eager Beaver blower/vac, model 400048-06? I've had the engine out of the plastic case but haven't removed the metal shrouds or otherwise disassembled it so I haven't found any identifying marks. There's no info about the engine in the user manual and I've searched the net for info but found nothing.

Does the "06" in the model number indicate a letter, such as "F"? I've found 400048C, E, and F on the Internet but not 400048-06.

I want to convert the engine to a use on an RC plane. Can anyone tell me where I can get an electronic ignition conversion kit other than from CH Ignition? (Yes I know I can buy one ready-made but what's the fun in that?)

Thanks,
Bidwin


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

My suggestion would be to find another 2 cycle engine to use for your RC project. McCulloch has been out of business for a very long time now and parts/manuals are very hard to find.

You may want to call around to your local recycle centers and see if any of them recycle lawn equipment. If you find one, they will usually sell you stuff for really cheap. I found an Echo string trimmer in my local recycle center and paid $5 for it. After a quick tune-up and carb rebuild, I had it running like brand new (it also looked brand new). I have also found chainsaws, lawnmowers, and edgers that only needed minor repairs.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

how much you think you might want for this eagerbeaver engine????


----------



## Bidwin (May 4, 2005)

I hadn't planned to sell it, Smalblok. I'm just looking for a project.
Bidwin


----------

